

Practical Combinatorial Testing (2010) [pdf] - brudgers
http://core.ecu.edu/STRG/materials/SP800-142-101006.pdf

======
brudgers
The original [better] link blocked by a previously one point submission [now
two] from 1389 days ago.

[http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/SNS/acts/documents/SP800-142-101...](http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/SNS/acts/documents/SP800-142-101006.pdf)

